# New to Boots. Are these Boots ok?



## CrossStealth (Aug 17, 2010)

I Prefer the ones with BOA laces on them. But I want to make sure the boots wont leak and wont be cold. Ive only ever been Snowboarding one time but i picked it up pretty fast. Anyway here are the Boots Ive been looking at

Forum Snowboards offers Forum Forum League SLR (Black/Tie-Dye 8) Boots at Buy Snow your source for snowboards
Best Prices On Lamar Justice Snowboard Boots Black
Burton Snowboards offers Burton Burton Andy W Boot (8) Boots at Buy Snow your source for snowboards
Forum Snowboards offers Forum Forum Kicker SLR (Brown 8) Boots at Buy Snow your source for snowboards
32 Snowboards offers 32 2010 Exus (Black/Gum) Boots at Buy Snow your source for snowboards
32 Snowboards offers 32 2010 Exus (White/Black/Grey) Boots at Buy Snow your source for snowboards
Best Prices On DC Phase Snowboard Boot Black
Best Prices On K2 Pulse Snowboard Boots Black
Best Prices On Burton Moto Snowboard Boots Black/Grey
Lowest Price on Burton Freestyle Snowboard Boots Tan
Como Boa Snowboard Boots Men's at Levelninesports.com
LTD Team Boa Snowboard Boots Black Men's at Levelninesports.com
Best Prices On DC Siloh BOA Snowboard Boot White/Black
Lowest Price on Vans Encore BOA Snowboard Boots Black/Sand
Best Prices On DC Scout BOA Snowboard Boots Black

Sorry for so many. Are any of them good for a beginner and not effect my learning process by making my feet freeze or get cold.

By the Way im looking for a size 10.5 AND a size 11 in Mens sizes

Thank you for all your help!!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

What in the hell???

How many damn boots did you link? Get to a store and try some boots on. The best boots are the ones that fit YOU. Once you find some that fit well, then you can narrow it down from there.

It's easy for me. The Salomon F22s are the only boots I've ever tried on that are even remotely close to fitting me.


----------



## CrossStealth (Aug 17, 2010)

I actually went out and tried on boots earlier today before I posted this. I am aware of my size I was mainly asking about these models and about how warm they keep you or if they are known to leak. Unfortunately I don't think i can go to a store in August and test out those factors. Thank you for trying though. I am inexperienced at buying snowboarding gear so I came here for help. Oh and if it helps Like I said I was fitted at size 11 and it felt comfortable in 5 sets of boots, but am looking for a size 10.5 as well. If you can help me great if you cannot sorry I cannot provide anymore information about it. I just thought a Forums dedicated to snowboarding with a section dedicated to gear with a category only about boots would be a great place to ask more experienced people for help. I'm sure every thread here doesn't say go to a store there is no way to tell any difference from any model boots all brands are the same and all models are the same.

If anyone has any useful input that would be excellent

Thank you


----------



## chinds4 (Aug 2, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Get to a store and try some boots on. The best boots are the ones that fit YOU. Once you find some that fit well, then you can narrow it down from there.


What he said. Although you know what size boot you wear, all boots are different, and all feet are different. Going by size and ordering a boot online that you've never tried on in store isn't such a great idea. 

I doubt that you tried on every pair of those boots that you linked to us in store. 

Go into a local shop, say you're a beginner snowboarder, tell them what kind of boot you;re looking for, and I'm sure they'll be happy to help you. Most shops are starting to get the 2011 gear in right about now, so you may be able to find some nice deals on 2010 models. I'd suggest finding a few boots that fit and are comfortable, THEN go online and order (you may be able to find lower prices, colors you like better).


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

To the OP, the advice to go try on boots at the store until you find one that you like is the best and only advice you will get from just about anyone here.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Fucking hell warmth is subjective do you have raynauds syndrome, frost bite, missing toes, unicorn horns, and any other number of ailments from your feet. It's too subjective find what fits, put them on, wear them, don't step in puddles, and wear the right socks.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

CrossStealth said:


> I actually went out and tried on boots earlier today before I posted this. I am aware of my size I was mainly asking about these models and about how warm they keep you or if they are known to leak. Unfortunately I don't think i can go to a store in August and test out those factors. Thank you for trying though. I am inexperienced at buying snowboarding gear so I came here for help. Oh and if it helps Like I said I was fitted at size 11 and it felt comfortable in 5 sets of boots, but am looking for a size 10.5 as well. If you can help me great if you cannot sorry I cannot provide anymore information about it. I just thought a Forums dedicated to snowboarding with a section dedicated to gear with a category only about boots would be a great place to ask more experienced people for help. I'm sure every thread here doesn't say go to a store there is no way to tell any difference from any model boots all brands are the same and all models are the same.
> 
> If anyone has any useful input that would be excellent
> 
> Thank you


Alrighty then. Since warmth is your ultimate concern, here is your ultimate snowboarding boot:

Sorel® Glacier™ Boots : Cabela's

Douchebag

Fuck, any boot can be warm if you layer up the right socks with it. Hell, F22 are some of worst boots on the market as far as insulation (if you want low profile, you gotta lose bulk and you do it by trimming insulation) and I've ridden in brutal cold conditions and been fine. When it's stupid cold, just throw on a pair of Toasty Toes and keep on riding.

If you can't understand the concept that people's feet are different and boots are built differently, then no one here can help you. Fit is THE most important thing with no close second. Warmth can be taken care of.


----------



## CrossStealth (Aug 17, 2010)

There is only one store that has snowboard boots near me and I was there yesterday they had 5 boots in my size available, I tried them all on. The advice I was looking for had absolutely nothing to do with fitting me. I was asking a question about quality. I gave a lot of options because they are cheaper boots and I was assuming most of them were garbage. I even said sorry in my original post for the amount I had listed. Then you had such a warm response of "How many damn boots did you link? Get to a store and try some boots on". Not very Welcoming. I'm not stupid, I tried on what I could

Anyway, I understand trying boots on are the best ways to get a comfortable boot but when your options are limited sometimes you don't have a choice. Oh and by the way the only store that was around here didn't even have anyone working for it that knew anything about snowboards. The employee warned us he didn't know much because he was more of a ski/bike guy

I bring up things like leaking and warmth because I have been told by people and read in reviews of certain boots that certain boots can ruin a trip by being bad quality and having huge leaks or having little insulation from poor material.

I guess there just is no advice on brands or models. I guess Ill just order what I think looks good and give it a shot. In most things there are brands that are known to be high quality throughout all of their products. Seems it doesn't work that way with Snowboarding boots


----------



## chinds4 (Aug 2, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Alrighty then. Since warmth is your ultimate concern, here is your ultimate snowboarding boot:
> 
> Sorel® Glacier™ Boots : Cabela's


$10 if you get these and attempt to ride with them. haha


----------



## CrossStealth (Aug 17, 2010)

Done
Get that $10 bill ready


----------



## chinds4 (Aug 2, 2010)

CrossStealth said:


> Done
> Get that $10 bill ready


1,000 pennies okay?


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

I will admit that I didn't click on your links but will try to help anyways lol. What kind of budget are you working with? What type of riding are you interested in doing when you get better? These questions will help when trying to figure out a boot. Also, check out the pros and cons of BOA, speedlace and regular lace. I did and ended up sticking with lace boots. I just bought a pair of Northwave Freedoms for $75.00. They are apparently good "beginner"/all mountain boots as they are not quite as stiff as a true freeride boot (but they fit great and are comfy as hell). In terms of durability, I have a pair of Burton boots (granted cheap ones)and they have not held their stiffness at all. I have heard bad things about 32 boots as well. Northwave, Celsius, K2, Solomon, Flow etc have good reviews. I haven't worn many boots so can't vouch for any based on my own experience but based on my research, these were the boots I was looking at. I would wait a bit (unless you are trying to snatch up some '10 as many of the '11 boots have yet to come out). Hope that helps a little. GL!


----------



## CrossStealth (Aug 17, 2010)

chinds4 said:


> 1,000 pennies okay?


I wont go lower then nickels

@Mirage
I dont want to really spend more then like $130 if that's possible
To be honest im not sure what kind of riding ill be interested in in the future. I guess Im mainly looking for boots for freeride as of now. I really liked the BOA lace system but I will look into the cons. Oh and yea I was trying to look at boots other then 2011 since Im assuming they would be much more expensive.
Thank you Mirage you have been most helpful


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

Dude, check out the Freedoms. Try them on or buy them in your size from Dogfunk. You can return them for like $7 shipping if they don't fit. I found that they were really snug at size 13 (my shoe size and should pack out perfect). Like everyone else said, everyone's foot is different but for the price, you will get a quality boot that fits great. They have the speedlace system (mine are standard lace) so not sure if you are open to it. I have read that the BOAs (unless you get a two BOA system) tighten evenly so you end up with your foot either being squished due to your ankle and calf being tight or your ankle/calf being loose and your foot being fine. This is kinda what I felt when I tried on Rome Bodegas. They also can be a problem if they break while on the mountain. I got scared at the thought of a new skier/boarder falling off the lift and nailing my BOA the wrong way and shattering it. Other than that, they are good (so I hear from people here and from my GF who loves hers). Again, just try some on, or buy a few pairs from Dogfunk and be prepared to return some.


----------



## CrossStealth (Aug 17, 2010)

Found them here Northwave Snow Freedom SL Snowboard Boot - Men's from Dogfunk.com
I am a size 11 (US)
The sizing charts says an 11 is 29 in Mondopoint. Is that the same as 290 listed under sizes?


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes, Mondo is cm and they are listed in mm. Every company uses different mondo sizing for their boots though so make sure you check to make sure it is the right size before you order.


----------



## CrossStealth (Aug 17, 2010)

Alright thanks again for the info. I think Ill give these a try.


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

No problem! Let me know how you like them. I hope they fit you as well as they fit me.


----------

